# Tank stocking... again



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a ten gallon waiting to be stocked, i have a betta and a platy fry thats going in there. but other than that i dont really know whaat else to put in there. i know ten gallons isnt alot to work with, but i was considering some white clouds or balloon mollys and platys. which would be best? its a planted tank. all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How planted is it? How many fry?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

its just one platy fry, that i bought for 25 cents, and so far i have some hornwort, java fern, and moneywort.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

5 or 6 white clouds would be nice. I would leave it at that though. The WC and the betta and the platy fry will be a nice stocking level.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

if i didnt do white clouds, how many mollies and platys could i put in there? i know livebearers like to be in groups, even though they are not schooling fish.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

will the one inch rule work?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Get 3 platies , 1 male, 2 female. I don't know about mollies, I have had trouble keeping them alive.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what ever you do NO BALLOON MOLLIES they die even easier then regular mollies because of intestinal problems and weaked imune systems


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Balloon Mollies are so cute. I want one. I might actually get one now that I think about it.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i love balloon mollies too, theyre what got me into this whole fish thing. 
if i only had my one platy, would he/or she, be lonley or agressive?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Probably lonely, but I wouldn't think aggressive.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest getting 1 male and 2 female platies if you got platies.. From the sounds of it you only have that ten gallon to work with. Unless you plant to fork over the money for a few more tanks when those fish have fry, I'd stick with all males.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you could probably trade the fry in at the lfs for store credit, and I would imagine that betta will take care of MOST of the platy fry, mmmmm, its like veal.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to have ballon molliesa longggggg time ago. Surprisingly, they're the last guys who stood... so I don't think they can die really fast.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

White Clouds are a good idea... 6 of them and a betta. Good manageable numbers. Any livebearers are going to reproduce like crazy, so either be prepared to cull the fish, sell them or get another tank or as people said get all males. You could get 5 or 6 male guppies.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

ive read that if there is a group of males they get agressive towards eachother? would 1 betta, 2 platy (of same gender) 2 balloon mollies (of same gender) work okay? if i gave all the fry to my lfs, i do have some extra tanks that i could raise them in till they're big enough. and if i did that would there be any room left for a bottom dweller or any other fish? my lfs doesnt have white clouds.


----------

